# Starting the restoration slowly but surely!!



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Well, before the winter, I went ahead and finally got my old pulleys off of my mower deck spindles. I have yet to put the new ones on though. I then stripped down the whole deck and began sanding and priming everything. So far, all thats left to sand and prime are the two spring loaded pins and mounts that hold the back of the deck on the mule drive. As of right now, I have the bottom of the deck primed and painted with two coats of X-O Rust, and the top and belt guard are both primed also. I got the shoot/discharge painted on the bottom side using the X-O Rust also. The top still needs to be primed on that piece though. 

I plan on buying the cream white and yellow paints within the next week and finishing the deck and then starting on the mule drive. Ive seen the IH paint on the internet goin for anywhere from 10-15 bucks a can, but is there is any where i can find those same colors for cheaper...they dont have to be IH brand, but id like them to be those same shades as the IH ones. Also, I dont plan on using a gun to apply the paint, just a rattle can.

Heres a few pics of whats done so far...


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Man! Your doing a great job there...looking good. I used Valspar from TSC...It is about 5 dollars a can....and it is really good paint. You can get it there in IH colors. You also can get it online, but I don't know what the shipping would be and it might be a lot higher after shipped. Keep up the good work! Post plenty of before and After Pictures for us to watch you Git-R-Done!!!!


----------



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey thanks! I think tomorrow im gonna sand down those mounts and then prime them and the shoot/discharge so that all i have to do is get the paint and spray everything. I looked in walmart earlier and they have Krylon in a white that seems real close to the IH white. But my nearest TSC is about an hour and a half to two hours away haha so idt im gonna go to them. But there is an IH dealer like 15 mins away from me so i might stop in there and see how much they want for each can. 

But I do need an opinion.. I was thinkin about how much paint i have to get and the colors everything will be. But i came up with the idea of painting the deck white but then do the belt guard in the yellow. The mule drive will be yellow too. Im just not sure if i should do the belt guard yellow also, or keep it more original with the white..?


----------



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Heres the latest update! Today, I got everything painted, just have to put it back together now tomorrow. I found a white paint in Home Depot from Rust-oleum that is pretty damn close to the original IH paint, so i bought a few of them and did the deck and everything that goes on the deck. It came out really nice so far, I just have to put everything back on the deck tomorrow and put the new pulleys on the spindles. Next step after that is gonna be to sand, prime, and paint the mule drive once I find a paint thats a close match to the IH yellow. Heres a few pics of whats done so far...


----------

